# Can dogs have banamine?



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

My lgd puppy whos almost a year is showing signs of pain in his front legs which i know can be a sign of hod and pano and he will most likely require vet care, however hes not in enough pain to warrent an emergency visit and I would like to try to make him comfortable this weekend. 
I have banamine for my goats, the dosage is .5ml per 50lbs for my goats, however I know that some goat meds are quite stronger than dog stuff typically, I dont know if its even safe to use. If nothing else I have doggie asprin but hes prone to throw up.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I used banamine for my dog once to get him through the night until I could get him to the vet (where I work) the next morning. But I can't remember the dose UGH! It wasn't very much though. I had called my Vet at home and he told me I could use it and gave me the dose... I'll try to find it.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Here is a link but it says to give IV...I injected it SQ...
http://www.petplace.com/drug-library/flunixin-banamine/page1.aspx
# Dosing Information

# Medication should never be administered without first consulting your veterinarian.
# In dogs, flunixin is dosed at 0.25 to 1.2 mg per pound (0.5-2.2 mg/kg) intravenously (IV) every 24 hours (typically for no more than 3 days). Flunixin can also be administered at the lower end of this range (i.e. 0.125 to 0.25 mg per pound [0.25-0.5 mg/kg]) IV every 12 hours for 1 - 3 treatments.
# For topical use on acral lick lesions, 3 ml of flunixin can be mixed one bottle of SynoticÂ® and applied to the lesion two to three times daily.
# In cats, flunixin is dosed at 0.125 mg per pound (0.25mg/kg) IV once, or every 24 hours for two doses.
# The duration of administration of flunixin depends on the condition being treated, response to the medication, and the development of any adverse effects. Be certain to complete the prescription unless specifically directed by your veterinarian. Even if your pet appears to be doing better, the entire treatment plan
should be completed to prevent relapse.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Also, if you give him aspirin with food it may not upset his tummy.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

What is hod and pano?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

HOD - Hypertrophic Osteodystrophy
Pano - Panosteitis
http://www.about-great-danes.com/great-dane-health-problems.html

HOD (Hypertrophic Osteodystrophy)

Hypertrophic Osteodystrophy &#8211; there&#8217;s a mouthful! HOD is an orthopedic condition that occurs due to the rapid bone growth in Great Dane puppies. It causes severe joint pain (usually in the front joints, or pasterns) and is accompanied with fever. If HOD is going to strike, it usually occurs in puppies between four and seven months old.

The danger with this medical problem is that it can lead to severe secondary infections (i.e. pneumonia) that can be fatal.

If your puppy appears to be in pain and develops a temperature, HOD is the most likely culprit. HOD can be treated and provided it does not lead to further complications, is not life threatening.

Pano (Panosteitis)

Pano, is another bone health issue that occurs due to the rapid growth puppies go through during the first year. When the bones develop faster than the soft tissue around them, inflammation will sometimes result. A lump normally appears on one of the legs and although it can be stationary, it is not uncommon to see it migrate to the other one. This condition disappears once the Dane is a year old.

There is no cure for this health condition, although anti-inflammatory medication will manage it. The real secret to preventing pano is to properly feed during the first year. Don&#8217;t over feed, watch the protein levels and in particular, the calcium levels of you puppy. Growing your Great Dane too fast always leads to trouble.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I would give him asprin, maybe 2 baby asprin, it will relieve the inflamation and help him feel better.
P.J.


----------

